# Fx5 media?



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)

What type of media should I get for a fx5? I found polishing , carbon, ammonia remover, fine filter, zero carb mix pads, biomax rings ect... Which should I get?


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

IMO the only thing you need is a bio media such as seachem matrix.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Strictly bio media is all I run too. Just get the 3 boxes of the fluval rings and you'll be all set. Just make sure its the bio not the prefilter stuff.
The pads that wrap the trays will be enough for mechanical filtration


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Bio max and polishing pads that's it. Amonia remover really is only to reduce dangerous amo levels in times of emergency or at least that is how I use it.


----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)

Feefa said:


> Strictly bio media is all I run too. Just get the 3 boxes of the fluval rings and you'll be all set. Just make sure its the bio not the prefilter stuff.
> The pads that wrap the trays will be enough for mechanical filtration


3 of the 17oz boxes

will a 300 watt heater be enough for a 125gal tank


----------



## HGI (Oct 27, 2009)

^^

I'd use two 200W heaters in a 125g if I were you, thought one 300W heater will be fine since you'll only be filling the tank with 120gallons of water unless you do plan to fill it right to the rim you might want to put into consideration that if your only running one heater and it stops working you'll have to get a replacement quickly where if you have 2 one could save you extra time before getting a replacement.

As for 3 boxes of fluval rings, that'll work but after doing quite abit of reading myself it seems like "Nylon Pot Scrubber" are a far better choice. Only thing is they will slow down the water flow of rate, I'm thinking I'll be stuffing my fx5 with them when them when time comes.

You can find them at the dollar stores.


----------



## HGI (Oct 27, 2009)

Just a little update on my part, went to the local petsmart and it would of cost about $60 to fill my fx5 with that biomax, then a stop at the dollar store I picked up 6 packages of (6 per pack for $1) nylon pot scrubbers for $10. Managed to fit 39 of them into my fx5, so $60 or $10 and $50 for beer.... You do the math.


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

Pot scrubbers are great. I experimented with them on my 29 Cichlid tank and they work perfectly. Wish I'd known about them before I went out and bought $60 worth of ceramic rings.


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

Yeah why waste your money, pot scrubbies FTW!! i've used cut up straws in the past too, they are a very good alternative!!


----------



## bigshawn (Dec 29, 2005)

next filter I get I'm going to try these friend of mine swears by them and they must work well haven't seen any problem with his tanks.......


----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)

Are you guys talking about the green scrubbing pads that are on some spunges


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

I have nylon pot scrubbers in all my FX5s

this is the type I use, they come in different colors


----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)

Thanks for the photo. Are there any advantages to having bio rings over scrubbers?


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

um.....the manufacturer of bio rings will make more money from you than the manufacturer of scrubbers....???

basically you need to provide as much surface area as possible for the beneficial bacterias to grow on.
http://www.wernersponds.com/biofiltermedia.htm


----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)

Thanks for the link that info was great. I also have a cascade canister filter can I use pot scrubbers in that? If so in how many of the containers?


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

I don't see why not. never used cascade canister before so not 100% sure but I think you can fill all the containers with bio media other than the ones that contains coarse sponge and floss pad.
someone please correct if I'm wrong.


----------



## shiver905 (May 27, 2009)

I filled mine with all bio media...
works fine.

More bio= healthy fish


----------



## thedude8 (Oct 6, 2008)

I bought mine used and it came with a mostly biomax the fluval rings things.. All I did was buy another box and stuffed it with that along with some bioballs to pack it in.


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

I like Eheim Effi Substrat in my filters.

Very porous and has always kept my tanks in great shape.

Scrubbie may be good for some, but there is WAY more surface area in cintered glass and ceramic. Best to make the most of what space you have IMO


----------

